# tattoo = τατουάζ, δερματοστιξία | τυμπανοκρουσία | ταμπούρλο με τα δάχτυλα



## nickel (Oct 26, 2011)

Έβαλα λιτά τις λέξεις στον τίτλο. 

Το πρώτο _tattoo_ είναι εύκολο. Είναι από γλώσσες της Πολυνησίας και το έφεραν ναυτικοί όπως ο Άγγλος Τζέιμς Κουκ ή ο Γάλλος Μπουγκενβίλ (Louis Antoine de Bougainville, ο Γάλλος θαλασσοπόρος προς τιμήν του οποίου ονομάστηκε έτσι η μπουκαμβίλια).

Ο Κουκ έγραψε για _tattow_ (*εδώ*), ο Μπουγκενβίλ για _tataou_, το δεύτερο έγινε ρήμα _tatouer_ και ουσιαστικό _tatouage_, που πήραμε και το κάναμε _τατουάζ_. Έχουμε από το τέλος του 19ου αιώνα και τη _δερματοστιξία_ (για το _tattooing_ και το _tattoo_), αλλά δεν βρίσκω πολλούς _δερματοστίκτες_ στο διαδίκτυο, που σημαίνει είτε ότι το επάγγελμα δεν έχει πέραση ή ότι ψάχνω τη λάθος λέξη. Μάλλον το δεύτερο: έχουν πάρει το _tattoo artist_ και έχουν γεμίσει τον κόσμο με «καλλιτέχνης του τατουάζ» χωρίς το «του» στη μέση.

Το αγγλικό έγινε _tattoo_, για να μοιάζει με το άλλο που ήδη υπήρχε στη γλώσσα και να μας τυραννά. Το άλλο _tattoo_ ήρθε παραφθαρμένο από τα ολλανδικά, όπου σήμαινε το κλείσιμο της κάνουλας του βαρελιού με την μπίρα, παναπεί «κλείνει το μαγαζί και άντε στα σπίτια σας». Στα αγγλικά η αρχική χρήση ήταν το σινιάλο για την επιστροφή στο στρατώνα, κάτι σαν βραδινό προσκλητήριο, ανακλητικό σάλπισμα ή τυμπανοκρουσία.

Η απλή τυμπανοκρουσία εξελίχτηκε σε στρατιωτική επίδειξη ακριβείας, με παρέλαση, λαμπαδηδρομία, μουσικές και τα συναφή. Αυτό το γουτιουμπάκι με τη στρατιωτική επίδειξη το έχω ξαναβάλει (να μην ψάχνω για καινούργιο):






Έχουμε και τη μεταφορική χρήση του ταμπούρλου, είτε είναι το νευρικό χτύπημα των δακτύλων είτε το σφυροκόπημα της καρδιάς, το καρδιοχτύπι. Σ’ αυτό το τελευταίο έπεσε η Ελ. διαβάζοντας Πόε και έγινε η ερώτηση που γέννησε το νήμα. Τη _Μαρτυριάρα καρδιά_ (_Tell-Tale Heart_), φαντάζομαι:

But even yet I refrained and kept still. I scarcely breathed. I held the lantern motionless. I tried how steadily I could maintain the ray upon the eye. Meantime the hellish tattoo of the heart increased. It grew quicker and quicker, and louder and louder every instant.​


----------



## nickel (Oct 26, 2011)

Σούμα (τα αγγλικά από το ODE):

*tattoo* [ta’tu:]
_noun_ (plural *tattoos*)

an evening drum or bugle signal recalling soldiers to their quarters: _a military tattoo takes place with clockwork precision_ – *προσκλητήριο, ανακλητικό (σάλπισμα ή τυμπανοκρουσία)*
_British_ an entertainment consisting of music, marching, and the performance of displays and exercises by military personnel: _a visit to Edinburgh during the Festival includes a visit to the Tattoo | a crash involving two Russian jet fighters at the International Air Tattoo_ – *στρατιωτική επίδειξη*
a rhythmic tapping or drumming: _she tapped her fingers in a nervous tattoo_ - *ταμπούρλο, ρυθμικό χτύπημα*

[Origin: mid 17th century (originally as tap-too) from Dutch taptoe, literally 'close the tap (of the cask)']
​


*tattoo* [ta’tu:]
_verb_ (*tattoos, tattooing, tattooed*)
[with object]

mark (a part of the body) with an indelible design by inserting pigment into punctures in the skin: _his cheek was tattooed with a winged fist_ - *κάνω τατουάζ*
make (an indelible design) on a part of the body by inserting pigment into punctures in the skin: _he has a heart tattooed on his left hand_

_noun_ (plural *tattoos*)

a design made by tattooing: _they were muscle-bound men covered in scars and tattoos_ – *τατουάζ, δερματοστιξία.*

Derivatives

*tattooer* noun, *tattooist* noun – *καλλιτέχνης του τατουάζ, δερματοστίκτης*

Origin: [mid 18th century: from Tahitian, Tongan, and Samoan _ta-tau_ or Marquesan _ta-tu_]

- Remember that tattoo is spelled with a double _t_ and a double _o_.
- Make the plural of the noun in the usual way, by adding -s: _tattoos _.​


----------



## Zazula (Oct 27, 2011)

Και σύνδεση με παλιότερο δικό μας: Ξένες λέξεις στην ελληνική γλώσσα, αλλά όχι από αυτές που περιμένετε.


----------



## zephyrous (Oct 29, 2011)

Για να μην ξεχνάμε και τη γλώσσα του υποκόσμου: Τσαμπουκάς, ήτοι τατουάζ.
(Από το βιβλίο "Της φυλακής" του Ηλία Πετρόπουλου, εκδόσεις Νεφέλη, 1975)


----------



## daeman (Oct 29, 2011)

Από το πολύ ωραίο απόσπασμα του Πετρόπουλου που πρόσθεσε ο Ζέφυρος:
"Ποτέ δεν θα αντικρύσουμε τατουάζ στο κορμί ενός αστού, ή μικροαστού".

Και να 'ξερε τι μόδα έχει πλακώσει σήμερα. Μέχρι και τα παιδιά έχουν ντεμεκτατουάζ, χαλκομανίες που βρίσκουν στα γαριδάκια. 

Μια που το 'φερε η κουβέντα, το ντοκιμαντέρ "Ηλίας Πετρόπουλος - Ένας κόσμος υπόγειος", με σενάριο και σκηνοθεσία της Καλλιόπης Λεγάκη, ολόκληρο στο γιουτιούμπ:


----------



## Zazula (Jun 28, 2012)

nickel said:


> Η απλή τυμπανοκρουσία εξελίχτηκε σε στρατιωτική επίδειξη ακριβείας, με παρέλαση, λαμπαδηδρομία, μουσικές και τα συναφή.


Πάρε, Νικέλειε, να σου πέσουν τα λέπια:


----------



## Zazula (Oct 21, 2012)

Και οι διεθνείς συμμετοχές της Πολεμικής μας Αεροπορίας — πέρσι (2011) με συρτάκι:




...και φέτος (2012) — με πρωτότυπη επιλογή μουσικής υπόκρουσης:


----------



## Earion (Oct 22, 2012)

Η αλήθεια των σωμάτων:







και







Από την _Ευδοκία _του Αλέξη Δαμιανού, την πιο αληθινή ταινία που γυρίστηκε ποτέ στην Ελλάδα.


----------



## bernardina (Oct 22, 2012)

Είχε αντέξει πάνω από μια ολόκληρη ζωή (δηλαδή πόσες..; ) στον ιππόδρομο του Μ. και το μόνο που είχε κρατήσει από τα χρόνια που στοιχημάτιζε ήταν μια ανάμνηση του _*τατουάζ *_των πετάλων των αλόγων, που χτυπούσε επιδέξια με τα μακριά του δάχτυλα πάνω στον ασημένιο δίσκο σερβιρίσματος.
Σικ ρεεεε!, που λέει κι ο Σαραντ.
Όποιος βρει πού έχει αλιευθεί το ανωτέρω μαργαριταράκι κερδίζει το βιβλίο.
Χιντ: είναι το ίδιο όπου μέχρι την εκατοστή σελίδα έχει γραφτεί δύο φορές η φράση _υπέρ του *δέοντος._  (Μετά σταμάτησα να διαβάζω. Και πολύ άντεξα).
Η μετάφραση έχει περάσει και από επιμέλεια. :down:


----------



## SBE (Oct 22, 2012)

Απορία σχετικά με αυτά που έστειλε ο Ζαζ: εμείς στην Ελλάδα γιατί τους βλέπουμε μόνο σε παρελάσεις που είναι πιο εύκολες;


----------



## Zazula (Oct 22, 2012)

SBE said:


> Απορία σχετικά με αυτά που έστειλε ο Ζαζ: εμείς στην Ελλάδα γιατί τους βλέπουμε μόνο σε παρελάσεις που είναι πιο εύκολες;


Για τις μπάντες το μόνο που χρειάζεται είναι να βρεθείς στο Ζάππειο Νοέμβρη μήνα (21/11 είναι η Ημέρα των Ενόπλων Δυνάμεων). :) Εδώ από το 2010 (υπάρχουν κι άλλα γιουτιουμπάκια με αποσπάσματα):




Κι εδώ κάποια από το 2011 (και γι' αυτήν τη χρονιά έχει κι άλλα γιουτιουμπάκια):


----------



## nickel (Feb 17, 2013)

Θα ήθελα τώρα να κάνω μια βελτίωση στην απόδοση που προτείνουν για το *tattoo* η Magenta και το answers.com για «νευρικό τυμπανισμό με τα δάχτυλα». Καλύτερα τα *ταμπούρλο με τα δάχτυλα*, *νευρικό χτύπημα με τα δάχτυλα* που πρότεινα παραπάνω. Μπορεί το ΛΝΕΓ να περιλαμβάνει την «τυμπανοκρουσία» στις σημασίες του _τυμπανισμού_, αλλά νομίζω ότι το πρήξιμο της κοιλιάς είναι η πιο διαδεδομένη σημασία (και η μοναδική που αναφέρει το ΛΚΝ), οπότε ο *νευρικός τυμπανισμός* μπορεί ή να ακουστεί πολύ αστείος ή να παρερμηνευτεί εντελώς!


----------



## Cadmian (Feb 17, 2013)

Ας προσθέσω κάτι για την πρώτη σημασία. Πιο συχνά (για να μην πω καθολικά) πλέον θα τα ακούσετε ως τατού, παρά ως τατουάζ, ειδικά στις νεότερες ηλικίες.


----------



## nickel (Feb 17, 2013)

Πολύ εύστοχη η παρατήρηση και η καταγραφή. Δείχνει την επιρροή που ασκεί τώρα η αγγλική γλώσσα στην ελληνική καθώς και τη διάδοση της μόδας με τα τατουάζ [σόρι, της παλιάς καλής γαλλικής σχολής εδώ].


----------



## SBE (Feb 17, 2013)

Ενδιαφέρον. Η λέξη τατουάζ πόσων ετών είναι στην ελληνική γλώσσα;


----------



## nickel (Feb 17, 2013)

Σε Μακεδονία του 1927 (19/11/1927) είναι η παλιότερη αναφορά που κατάφερα να εντοπίσω. Το Γαλλοελληνικό του Ηπίτη (1911) δεν την έχει τη λέξη.

Πρέπει ωστόσο να προσθέσω ότι το αγγλόφερτο *τατού* υπάρχει και στο ΛΝΕΓ και στο ΛΚΝ.


----------



## SBE (Feb 17, 2013)

Τη νόμιζα παλιότερη, λόγω των Παιδιών του Πλοίαρχου Γκραντ ή τον Δεκαπενταετή Πλοίαρχο, ο εντομολόγος ξάδερφος αρνείται τα προξενιά γιατί στο ταξίδι όσο έμειναν με τους ιθαγενείς της Παταγονίας ή τους Μαορί, δεν θυμάμαι καλά, έκανε τατουάζ σε όλο το σώμα. Αλλά η ώριμη κυρία που του προξένευαν το μαθαίνει και ενθουσιάζεται με την ιδέα του εξωτικού συζύγου.


----------



## nickel (Feb 17, 2013)

Στα _Τέκνα του πλοιάρχου Γκραντ_ είναι, αλλά δεν ξέρω πότε έγινε η πρώτη μετάφραση. Βεβαίως, υπήρχε η _δερματοστιξία_ στο τέλος του 19ου αιώνα. Ο Ηπίτης έχει «ενδερμοστιξία, στίξις, διάστιξις, κατάστιξις του σώματος παρά τοις αγρίοις». Και ο Γιάνναρης στο Αγγλοελληνικό του (1895) έχει «ποίκιλμα, πλουμί».


----------



## bernardina (Feb 18, 2013)

Ο Μάκ Νάμπς, επιμένοντας να μάθη το μυστικό του Παγκανέλ, τον κατάφερε και έμαθε πως ο γεωγράφος ήταν ερωτευμένος με τη μις Αραμπέλλα. Τότε του υποσχέθηκε να τον βοηθήσει.
'Ετσι δέκα πέντε ημέρες αργότερα, ο γάμος έγινε στο παρεκκλήσι του Μάλκομ - Κάστλ.
Αλλά ο Παγκανέλ εξακολουθούσε να κρύβη κάτι. Τι να ήταν;
Απλούστατα, όταν τον συνέλαβαν οι ιθαγενείς στη Νέα Ζηλανδία έβαλε κάποιον να του κάνει "τατουάζ" και τώρα ντρέπονταν να το φανερώσει.
Η επιστροφή του πλοιάρχου Γκράντ στην Σκωτία γιορτάστηκε σαν ένα εθνικό κατόρθωμα.
Ο γυιός του Ρόμπερτ έγινε ναυτικός και ωρκίστηκε να ιδρύσει μια σκωτσέζικη αποικία στον Ειρηνικό ωκεανό.
Τέλος.

Τα Τέκνα του Πλοιάρχου Γκραντ. Εκδόσεις Δαμιανού. Ημερομηνία άγνωστη (τηλέφωνο εξαψήφιο :laugh: )


----------



## nickel (Feb 18, 2013)

Αυτή είναι μεταπολεμική έκδοση, αλλά έχει ενδιαφέρον που το _τατουάζ_ είναι μέσα σε εισαγωγικά.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Feb 18, 2013)

Στο νέτι βρήκα ότι μεταφράσεις του Βερν είχαν κυκλοφορήσει τη δεκαετία του 1920 από τις εκδόσεις Σιδέρη, αλλά δεν βρήκα αν ανάμεσά του ήταν και τα τέκνα του πλοιάρχου Γκραν, όπως ήταν γνωστός ο τίτλος, γαλλιστί.


----------



## nickel (Feb 18, 2013)

(1) Έχεις δίκιο για το «Γκραν». Έτσι ήταν και στην κλασική έκδοση του Αστέρα.







(2) Τατουάζ υπάρχουν και στον _Δεκαπενταετή πλοίαρχο_. Και έχουμε και παλιά μετάφραση, του 1917 (χωρίς εμφανές όνομα μεταφραστή).

Εκεί βλέπουμε:
(Πρωτότυπο Wikisource)
En outre, si la nature a donné des dents aux indigènes, n’est-ce pas pour s’arracher les incisives médianes du haut et du bas, pour les limer en pointes, pour les recourber en crochets aigus comme des crochets de crotales ? Si elle a planté des ongles au bout des doigts, n’est-ce pas pour qu’ils poussent si démesurément que l’usage de la main en soit rendu à peu près impossible ? Si la peau, noire ou brune, recouvre la charpente humaine, n’est-ce pas pour la zébrer de « temmbos » ou tatouages, représentant des arbres, des oiseaux, des croissants, des pleines lunes, ou de ces lignes ondulées dans lesquelles Livingstone a cru retrouver des dessins de l’ancienne Égypte ? Ce tatouage des pères, pratiqué au moyen d’une matière bleue introduite dans les incisions, se « cliche » point pour point sur le corps des enfants, et permet de reconnaître à quelle tribu ou à quelle famille ils appartiennent. Il faut bien graver son blason sur sa poitrine, quand on ne peut pas le peindre sur les panneaux d’une voiture !

Πλην τούτου, εάν, η φύσις εδώρησεν οδόντας εις τους ιθαγενείς, δεν έπρεπε να αποσπώσι τους μεσαίους τομείς τους άνω και τους κάτω, να τους ρινίζωσιν εις αιχμάς, να τους κυρτώσιν εις οξέα αρπάγια; Εάν εφύτευσεν όνυχας εις τας άκρας των δακτύλων, δεν έπρεπε να αυξάνωσι τοσούτον υπερμέτρως, ώστε η χρήσις της χειρός να καθίσταται περίπου αδύνατος; Εάν το δέρμα, μέλαν ή μελάγχρουν, καλύπτη τον ανθρώπινον σκελετόν, δεν έπρεπε να ποικίλλεται υπό *στιγμάτων*, παριστώντων δένδρα, πτηνά, ημισελήνους, πανσελήνους ή γραμμάς κυματοειδείς, εις τας οποίας ο Λίβιγγστων ενόμισεν ότι επανεύρε ζωγραφήματα της αρχαίας Αιγύπτου; Ο *στιγματισμός* ούτος των πατέρων γινόμενος διά τινος κυανής ύλης εισαγομένης εις τας εντομάς, εκτελείται εις διάφορα μέρη του σώματος των παιδιών, επιτρέπει να αναγνωρίζωντο εις ποίαν φυλήν ή εις ποίαν οικογένειαν ανήκουσι. Πρέπει να χαραχθή καλώς το οικόσημον επί του στήθους, αφού δεν είναι δυνατόν να ζωγραφηθή επί των πλευρών αμάξης.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Feb 18, 2013)

nickel said:


> (1) Έχεις δίκιο για το «Γκραν». Έτσι ήταν και στην κλασική έκδοση του Αστέρα.


...που δυστυχώς, δεν υπάρχει στη βιβλιοθήκη μου, ανάμεσα στα βιβλία της σειράς του Αστέρα (αν και νομίζω ότι αυτό το είχα διαβάσει σε σειρά με χρωματιστό εξώφυλλο --του Παπαδημητρίου ή της Άγκυρας).


----------



## Earion (Feb 18, 2013)

Μα τι φοβερό πράγμα η επιστροφή στα παιδικά αναγνώσματα! Ένας κόσμος που έχει περάσει ανεπιστρεπτί στη λήθη. Με την κομψευόμενη καθαρεύουσά του, που πάσχιζε να καθρεφτίσει τους λεπτούς γαλλικούς τρόπους, πώς να φερόμαστε με γαλατική ευγένεια προς τις κυρίες, πώς να αποστομώνουμε τους προπετείς μ’ έναν αφορισμό που σπάει κόκαλα… 

Η ορθογραφία με τις υποτακτικές της, με τις παλιομοδίτικες εμμονές:

προσεπάθησε να προχωρήση όσ*ω* το δυνατόν προς ανατολάς​

Εποχές που αποκαλούσες τους συνομιλητές σου με τον πρέποντα τίτλο:

— Λοιπόν, εξάδελφε Βενέδικτε, είπεν η κυρία Βέλδων, μη εύχεσθε να καταβροχθισθώμεν εξ έρωτος προς την επιστήμην.
— Δεν εύχομαι τίποτε, εξαδέλφη Βέλδων, απεκρίθη ο ορμητικός εντομολόγος

Και η (αναπόφευκτη) μεταφραστική παρατήρηση:

— Κύριε, απεκρίθη ξηρώς ο εξάδελφος Βενέδικτος, μάθετε ότι ο σιορ Τζων Φραγκλίνος ελυπείτο να φονεύση το ελάχιστον έντομον έστω και αν ήτο κώνωψ αμερικανικός, του οποίου αι προσβολαί είναι πλειότερον επίφοβοι ή αι του ψύλλου, και εν τούτοις δεν θα διστάσετε να συνομολογήσετε ότι ο σερ Τζων Φραγκλίνος ήτο θαλασσινός όσον ουδείς άλλος. 
— Βεβαίως, είπεν ο πλοίαρχος Χουλ προσκλίνων. 
— Και ημέραν τινά, αφού φρικωδώς κατεφαγώθη υπό τινος διπτέρου, εφύσησεν επ’ αυτού και το απεδίωξε λέγων, χωρίς μάλιστα να τω ομιλήση εις τον ενικόν αριθμόν, «Υπάγετε! Ο κόσμος είναι αρκούντως μέγας δι’ υμάς και δι’ εμέ!»
— Α! είπεν ο πλοίαρχος Χουλ. 
— Ναι, κύριε. 
— Λοιπόν, κύριε Βενέδικτε, απήντησεν ο πλοίαρχος Χουλ, άλλος πολύ προ του Τζων Φραγκλίνου είπε τούτο. 
— Άλλος!
— Ναι, και αυτός ο άλλος είναι ο θείος Τωβίας. 
— Εντομολόγος; ηρώτησε ζωηρώς ο εξάδελφος Βενέδικτος. 
— Όχι, ο θείος Τωβίας της Στερνής, και ο καλός εκείνος θείος είπεν ακριβώς τας αυτάς λέξεις αποδιώκων ένα κώνωπα, όστις τον ηνώχλει, αλλά τον οποίον ενόμισεν ότι ηδύνατο να προσφωνήση εις τον ενικόν αριθμόν:
«Πήγαινε, πτωχέ μου διάβολε, ο κόσμος είναι αρκετά μεγάλος διά να μας χωρέση και σε και εμέ». 
— Λαμπρός άνθρωπος αυτός ο θείος Τωβίας! απεκρίθη ο εξάδελφος Βενέδικτος. Απέθανε;
— Νομίζω, ανταπήντησε σοβαρώς ο πλοίαρχος Χουλ, επειδή ουδέποτε υπήρξε. 
Και όλοι εγέλασαν παρατηρούντες τον εξάδελφον Βενέδικτον. 

Ποιος είναι *ο Θείος Τωβίας της Στερνής*;

Νά το γαλλικό κείμενο, από εδώ:

– Eh bien, monsieur Bénédict, riposta le capitaine Hull, un autre avait dit cela bien avant sir John Franklin !
– Un autre !
– Oui, et cet autre, c’est l’oncle Tobie.
– Un entomologiste ? demanda vivement cousin Bénédict.
– Non ! L’oncle Tobie de Sterne, et ce digne oncle a précisément prononcé les mêmes paroles en donnant la volée à un moustique qui l’importunait, mais qu’il crut pouvoir tutoyer : « Va, pauvre diable, lui dit-il, le monde est assez grand pour nous contenir toi et moi ! »
– Un brave homme, cet oncle Tobie ! répondit cousin Bénédict. Est-il mort ?
– Je le crois bien, riposta gravement le capitaine Hull, puisqu’il n’a jamais existé ! »
Et chacun de rire, en regardant cousin Bénédict.

Oncle Tobie de Sterne είναι ο Uncle Toby από το The Life and Opinions of Tristram Shandy, Gentleman του *Laurence Sterne*.


----------



## SBE (Feb 18, 2013)

Το φαντάστηκα ότι με την αναφορά στον τατουαρισμένο εντομολόγο θα άνοιγα το κουτί της Πανδώρας, αλλά επειδή το έχουμε ξανασυζητήσει νόμιζα ότι θα ήταν απλή, σύντομη αναφορά, εξάδελφε Εαρίωνα. 

Ο θείος Τωβίας του Στερν, επομένως. Κι εδώ αντιλαμβανόμαστε πόσο ενήμερος ήταν ο Βερν στα τρέχοντα, όχι μόνο της Γαλλίας. Αλλά όχι κι ο _πτωχός διάβολος_ που τα μετέφρασε. 

(μα καλά, ποιος μιλάει έτσι; )

ΥΓ Μου άρεσε ο σιορ Τζών. Γιατί να μην επικρατήσει...


----------



## nickel (Feb 18, 2013)

SBE said:


> (μα καλά, ποιος μιλάει έτσι; )


Ελάχιστοι μιλούσαν έτσι και σε ελάχιστες περιστάσεις. Βέβαια, κάποιοι γλωσσικοί τύποι που έχουν εγκαταλειφθεί στις τελευταίες δεκαετίες ήταν χρήσιμοι τότε, αλλά «ημέραν τινά, αφού φρικωδώς κατεφαγώθη υπό τινος διπτέρου» δεν έλεγε κανένας που δεν ήταν σε έδρα, βήμα ή άμβωνα.


----------



## charalampos (Feb 18, 2013)

ο κοντογλου αναφερει το τατου ως αναλια


----------



## drsiebenmal (Feb 18, 2013)

charalampos said:


> ο κοντογλου αναφερει το τατου ως αναλια,


Σωστός!

Ο Καπετάν Γρίτσας

ΚΟΝΤΟΓΙΩΡΓΗΣ ήτανε το παράνομά του, Νικόλας το βαφτιστικό του. Εγώ τον έφταξα ίσαμε εβδομήντα χρονώ. [...]

Σε καιρό που καζάντησε παράδες και παντρεύτηκε, φόρεσε σαλβάρια ραμμένα στον πιο καλόν τον ρωμηοράφτη, κι έβαλε και τσουράπια με τάκο, και παπούτσια καλά, τα λεγόμενα πάπιες. Πήρε στο σπίτι του κι έναν μάστορα Μυτιληνιό και του’ κανε ανάλια σ’ ούλο το κορμί του, δηλαδή πλουμίδια κεντημένα απάνου στο πετσί του. [...]

Και καλώς όρισες! :)


----------



## charalampos (Feb 20, 2013)

εκει που λες αλλα και αλλου, το αιβαλι η πατριδα μου, ξενοιαστα νιατα και κακα γεραματα, σελις 171, χρησιμοποιει κι εδω τον ιδιο συνδυασμο πλουμιζω (αντι στολιζω) και αναλια, "αναλια ειναι τα μαυρα σκεδια, που τα κεντουνε με μπαρουτι και με βελονα πανω στο κορμι",

καλως σας βρηκα και καλο δρομο,


----------



## Earion (Feb 21, 2013)

Ανάλιες, χαρακίρι, τσαμπουκάδες, ξυραφιές
Ηλίας Πετρόπουλος. _Καπανταήδες και μαχαιροβγάλτες: μια επιλογή κειμένων_. Αθήνα: Νεφέλη, 2001, σ. 35-36


----------



## bernardina (Jul 9, 2013)

The Dragon Lady






Bonus tracks. Tattoo You, 1981. The Rolling Stones. Full Album


----------

